

Too many tasks: top academic scientists are administrators - rflrob
http://www.nature.com/naturejobs/2011/110714/full/nj7355-257a.html

======
bdhe
Here's an interesting piece of evidence to support the article from the field
of CS. To a lot of graduates who aren't interested (primarily) in teaching,
but rather research, research labs like MSR, IBM, and even recently Google
Research (they do research in a small subset of topics, to my knowledge
directly related to ads, auctions, and data analysis) are looking extremely
attractive precisely for the reason that all the overheads are taken care of.
This leaves them to do what they enjoy doing.

The only downsides are the absence of graduate students, who bring in fresh
ideas, and can be a board to bounce your ideas off of, and occasionally
teaching advanced courses which helps you consolidate your research and
understanding better. These are partly alleviated by the presence of interns
and guests, and the various adjunct faculty positions offered in universities.

